# Upcoming Pam & Tommy series.... Neither gave their consent to the show



## Louis Cypher (Jan 27, 2022)

So the series is due on Disney+ next week, all the hype and early reviews are that is excellent, especially Lily James giving a career best perfomance as Pamela Anderson

Personally, as much as I like James & Stan, I doubt I'll watch it. But the interesting thing on it is that neither Lee or Anderson have actually been involved at all. Lee apparently said he was "...touched.." by Stan reaching out to him but refused have anything to do with it and the producers have said they have had no contact at all from Anderson even though they did repeatedly try to contact her. I remember at the time and looking back, as some sensible reviews are saying, only one of them came out of the whole farce of the tape with their career and (bad) reputation intact. 
I dunno, but it just doesnt sit right for me this show, 27 yrs after Anderson had her private & sex life made public without her consent (yes they ended up agreeing a deal with whatever porn co. it was and made a fortune out it, but fair fcuking play to them, it was their home video and it was really their only way to take control of its distribution as every other legal ways to remove it had failed) it being all made public again without Andersons consent, again.... I dunno


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 27, 2022)

...On Disney+? Odd.

Also, this was not her only sex tape, so I kind of don't feel like it was an invasion of her privacy as much as is being portrayed.

Lastly, Barb Wire was a total dud and bombed at the box office. Critics panned it and movie goers didn't go to watch it, which killed her ability to star in films as she wasn't able to carry it. Her ability to carry show or movie wasn't there. That has a lot more to do with her "not having a career" than the porn film.


----------



## Adieu (Jan 27, 2022)

Imho this is one of those few cases of "no such thing as bad publicity".

I mean hell, Tommy was a has-been drummer (and exactly ZERO other drummers are household names) and she was... uh... some chick with very obvious fake boobs?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 27, 2022)

I think this is movie was meant for people my age, but I gotta admit that I just don't care. I'm a huge fan of the music and I spent a lot of time _thinking_ about Pam as young teenager, but this whole thing just feels weird. Their relationship was what it was and it fizzled out. Besides Tommy, where is the meat in this story?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 27, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Imho this is one of those few cases of "no such thing as bad publicity".
> 
> I mean hell, Tommy was a has-been drummer (and exactly ZERO other drummers are household names) and she was... uh... some chick with very obvious fake boobs?


The fact is that her personal life, aside from the porn, was a mess (domestic abuse, hep C, etc), and her attempt to move from supporting actress to star was a dud. Given how much of her "fame/popularity" was based on being hot/looking youthful, it was only a matter of time anyways. The attempts to reframe this as the porn was the death of her career is kind of silly. 

Besides that, she also had one with Brett Michaels, as well.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 27, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The attempts to reframe this as the porn was the death of her career is kind of silly.



Tbf I'm not sure that's what the show itself is doing, making a case that the porn killed her career, everyone can judge once its out. My OP was based on my personal thoughts on the series premise and what I've read in some of the reviews today. I do agree with @ArtDecade this was really of its time and really should have stayed there. The only cultural impact I can think of since is how many total nobodies saw it as a way of making money and becoming famous off the back of their "leaked" home porn. Kim Kardashian pissing on RayJ anyone??

Edit: TBH I was surprised Tommy didn't jump at being all over this as exec producer or whatever considering what a total fcuking bellend he is. Great drummer great music, fcukwit of a human being to anyone over the age of 14


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 27, 2022)

I remember this as being the first celebrity sex tape and there have been so many others that I think we are desensitized to it - for better or worse. I just can't figure out the audience for this movie. GenX doesn't care and Millenials don't know who they are. Just kinda seems like a waste of time. Here is the thing, no one is going to work this movie into their schedule. In a few weeks, articles will be released about how Lily couldn't [fill in the blank] or how awkward the [fill in the blank] was in a second attempt to generate any additional interest. In a few months, it won't even be remembered.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 27, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> I think this is movie was meant for people my age, but I gotta admit that I just don't care. I'm a huge fan of the music and I spent a lot of time _thinking_ about Pam as young teenager, but this whole thing just feels weird. Their relationship was what it was and it fizzled out. Besides Tommy, where is the meat in this story?



Yeah, the "remember this moderately-infamous pop cultural occurrence?" level of nostalgia being grasped-at here just feels cheap. Looking back, it was kind of interesting with people going full Streisand Effect for a video online in a mostly pre-broadband era, but even in that context, is it worth a TV series and not just a 5-minute segment on a VH1 Weren't the 90s Crazy program?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 27, 2022)

Spot on. It is a weird piece of nostalgia that no one was asking to revisit.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 27, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Just kinda seems like a waste of time.


Not sure how well known Tommy Lee is to anyone anymore, but if cancel culture ever realizes that he exists, they are going to have a heyday with that swastika-tattoo-wearing drowning-toddler-neglecting racist.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 27, 2022)

Incredibly Tommy isn't actually the biggest scumbag in Motley..... Vince is

I think maybe this is trying to cash in on Netflix The Dirt movie bringing the Crue back to the general public too young to remember or care about them


----------



## Crungy (Jan 27, 2022)

I want to see some shit about Vince Neil and his rise in weight as well as an explanation to why he looks like Miss Piggy.

Really shocked they're making this Pam and Tommy movie, not sure who cares their "story". Maybe it's riding the coattails of The Dirt?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 27, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Not sure how well known Tommy Lee is to anyone anymore, but if cancel culture ever realizes that he exists, they are going to have a heyday with that swastika-tattoo-wearing drowning-toddler-neglecting racist.


Nah, they're on their way to a stadium tour, because, uhhh... why exactly? I'm not a huge fan of Motley, but everything people name as reasons "hair metal sucks," Motley are the poster childs of, yet they love them. Do not get it.

EDIT: I should add that they have released home videos of them saying some stupid, obnoxious shit, some of it homophobic or racist, but yet they still continue on. Didn't they rape an intoxicated girl, essentially via "tagging out" one of them for someone else?


----------



## nightflameauto (Feb 9, 2022)

This has been getting crammed in our face on Hulu. My wife and I are the right age where we should be in the target demographic, but I remember even when it happened at the time thinking, "Who cares?" I mean, I dug crew, and every boy my age remembers Pamela's running in a bathing suit, but every time I see the commercials I still think, "Who cares?" I mean, I'm sure Pam and Tommy care on some level, but why anyone else would at this point is totally and utterly beyond me.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 9, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Not sure how well known Tommy Lee is to anyone anymore, but if cancel culture ever realizes that he exists, they are going to have a heyday with that swastika-tattoo-wearing drowning-toddler-neglecting racist.



Tommy’s done plenty of stupid shit over the years and not that it matters in today’s world, but that tattoo was left-facing and was put there for it’s original Buddhist meaning. He removed it or covered over it in the 90’s because he was catching shit for it then. 

I’m not sure I’ve ever seen anything indicating Tommy is racist….I could see tying the swastika to racism if he had a bunch of other issues regarding racism or bigotry, but he had a ton of other Buddhist-related artwork/decorations/symbolism in his house over the years. 

I’m all for calling out racist pieces of shit….as long as they’re actually racist pieces of shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 9, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Tommy’s done plenty of stupid shit over the years and not that it matters in today’s world, but that tattoo was left-facing and was put there for it’s original Buddhist meaning. He removed it or covered over it in the 90’s because he was catching shit for it then.
> 
> I’m not sure I’ve ever seen anything indicating Tommy is racist….I could see tying the swastika to racism if he had a bunch of other issues regarding racism or bigotry, but he had a ton of other Buddhist-related artwork/decorations/symbolism in his house over the years.
> 
> I’m all for calling out racist pieces of shit….as long as they’re actually racist pieces of shit.


They sure enjoyed making racist jokes, quite freely, on their home video releases. The lot of em. 

Nikki, however, is a racist piece of shit. You can't find it anymore, at least I couldn't, but there was a follow up to his stage rant at a security guard. He said, basically, there are people protesting outside because what I said, and I'm sorry for saying it, but... and here's where it got funny, "there are white... N's, and black N's..."

That was basically his excuse. LOL

In my best British impression, "Wot uh tit, mate."


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 9, 2022)

I hope nobody watches this, it only encourages this awful type of shows. Who gives a shit about those two turds anyhow?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 9, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They sure enjoyed making racist jokes, quite freely, on their home video releases. The lot of em.
> 
> Nikki, however, is a racist piece of shit. You can't find it anymore, at least I couldn't, but there was a follow up to his stage rant at a security guard. He said, basically, there are people protesting outside because what I said, and I'm sorry for saying it, but... and here's where it got funny, "there are white... N's, and black N's..."
> 
> ...



Ah, I haven’t seen any of their home releases. 

If that’s the case, fuck those guys.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 9, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> ...On Disney+? Odd.


Hulu doesn't exist outside of North America but is owned by Disney. In, for example, the UK D+ has a few subsidiary content hubs for different content demographics. Star is the one for more mature content and is where this series is available.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 9, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Hulu doesn't exist outside of North America but is owned by Disney. In, for example, the UK D+ has a few subsidiary content hubs for different content demographics. Star is the one for more mature content and is where this series is available.


Lol, wow. Then again, they hired a convicted child predator to direct in the 90s, so I should not be surprised.


----------



## zappatton2 (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah, I don't control the remote in my house (my favourite channel tends to be "off" anyway), and though usually what we watch I tend to enjoy, my wife wanted this show, so we're watching it. And one episode in, it's exactly as entertaining as people here are assuming it is. Which is, not in the slightest. It actively irritates me, in fact.


----------



## Protestheriphery (May 20, 2022)

As I read the title, the first thing I thought was "Hold up, they're doing a Martin spinoff? They're reaching too far with the nostalgia fetish!". Maybe I might have misunderstood the thread...

On topic though, they ARE indeed reaching too far. If Hollywood is creatively bankrupt, as some may claim, then this show is the proverbial stimmy.


----------

